# HEATER ADVICE (please)



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ok..so heres the deal. I have been using an under-tank reptile mat to heat my 2g betta tank (well bowl/vase) and it has worked really well up till this point, but now that the weather is getting considerably cooler its not keeping his water at the temp I would like. obviously it better than nothing but I want him to be warm this winter. I purchased a 25w adjustable heater via ebay but didnt realize till after my purchase that it would require a power converter (since it was 220v and my outlets are only 110v) so I purchased the appropriate converter (husband is an industrial electrician so I know I got the right thing) and when I went to use the heater yesterday the converter was very hot to the touch and giving off a strong odor so I unplugged both and put the heat mat back under the tank. One user said she had the same heater and just used it w/o the converter but I ran that by the hubby and he said NO WAY which was kinda what I was thinking too...I emailed the people I bought the heater and converter from and Im HOPING I can get SOME sort of refund from one or both of them but Im sure its gonna cost me more to ship them back then I paid so Im pretty much out that $$$$....
ANYWAY long story short (or long story long lol) Im in need of a good heater that is SMALL enough to fit in Sushi's little house and Im hoping that since Im already out the money for the other stuff I can find one thats a decent price too (like under $20) so if any of u have something u recommend then please post a link for me. Im hoping to have him something before I head out of town for christmas...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was thinking maybe this one.... http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368&s=lh


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

anything adjustable is best IMO


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Get adjustable. Worth the extra money! And you won't have to think if those pre-set is going to boil your fish. The Hydor and Eheim are good.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah I definitely wanted an adjustable one...just wondering if anyone had a particular one they strongly recommended that was under $20


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I think Amazon have the Hydor for $20ish.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Fosters and Smith have it for $16.09 plus shipping which comes out to right around $20 so I will probably just go with with that one...wish I could find one that was for a nano-sized tank (like less than 5in long) though...oh well guess all that matters is hes warm and my house doesnt burn down from using a cheapy foreign one lol. Ima think on it and probably make a decision in the next day or so. hopefully by then someone can suggest a SMALLER adjustable option


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I just got the hydor one for my 2.5 gallon tank and it's the best! the nonadjustable one I had before just sucked....almost made a fish filet out my little Fievel. I would def go with the hydor one from foster and smith because it's def cheaper than it is on amazon!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I still just LOVE your fish's name  I used to have a giant stuffed Fievel as a kid and I carried that thing EVERYWHERE...and thanks for the advice Im pretty sure thats the one Ima get...


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha thanks! I named him that because I had memories of watching An American Tail at my Grandma's house and I wanted to stick to my F name theme....just made sense lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I ordered the same one (Hydor Theo 25 watt adjustable, submersible) online yesterday from Petco for my 5.5 gallon tank. It was on sale for $20, but the shipping was free because I ordered a bunch of other stuff along with it.

I read a few reviews of this heater not sufficiently heating tanks even at the highest setting when it is very cold in the room :/ It can get down to 65 degrees in the room he's in. Anyways, I would really love to know how this heater works out for you and anyone else who may have it! I won't have mine for another week or two.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

On Amazon, The Elite Mini Heater 25 w.. I got it for like 8$ on Amazon- loved it.. Replaced it with a 50w same thing b.c bigger tank and colder room  Hope this helps And it is adjustable.


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I ordered the same one (Hydor Theo 25 watt adjustable, submersible) online yesterday from Petco for my 5.5 gallon tank. It was on sale for $20, but the shipping was free because I ordered a bunch of other stuff along with it.
> 
> I read a few reviews of this heater not sufficiently heating tanks even at the highest setting when it is very cold in the room :/ It can get down to 65 degrees in the room he's in. Anyways, I would really love to know how this heater works out for you and anyone else who may have it! I won't have mine for another week or two.


I have the Hydor for my 1 gallon bowl and it's been working wonderfully. The temperature setting is pretty accurate, usually only off by about 1-2 degrees.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

shinitakin said:


> I have the Hydor for my 1 gallon bowl and it's been working wonderfully. The temperature setting is pretty accurate, usually only off by about 1-2 degrees.


I have heard many good things about the Hydor, indeed. But I think some of the reviews have to do with the size of the tank and the temperature in the room. I have a larger 5.5 gallon tank, and the temperature in the room usually stays at about 68-69 degrees, but will sometimes drop to about 65. But if it doesn't work out, I can always return it and get a different one or a 50watt. I'm just really hoping it does the job because my little DaBaDee is pretty cold right now


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I have heard many good things about the Hydor, indeed. But I think some of the reviews have to do with the size of the tank and the temperature in the room. I have a larger 5.5 gallon tank, and the temperature in the room usually stays at about 68-69 degrees, but will sometimes drop to about 65. But if it doesn't work out, I can always return it and get a different one or a 50watt. I'm just really hoping it does the job because my little DaBaDee is pretty cold right now


Well, I have the heater set at 80F, and it keeps my water around 78-80F. My tank is certainly smaller than yours but the room temperature here is around 62-64F, haha. I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

shinitakin said:


> Well, I have the heater set at 80F, and it keeps my water around 78-80F. My tank is certainly smaller than yours but the room temperature here is around 62-64F, haha. I hope everything works out for you!


Thank you! Hopefully the heater will work just as well for me since our tank size vs. room temp seem to balance each other out. How low/high can you set the heater?


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> On Amazon, The Elite Mini Heater 25 w.. I got it for like 8$ on Amazon- loved it.. Replaced it with a 50w same thing b.c bigger tank and colder room  Hope this helps And it is adjustable.


I cant find that brand in an adjustable, only the preset


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Thank you! Hopefully the heater will work just as well for me since our tank size vs. room temp seem to balance each other out. How low/high can you set the heater?


The range of the dials goes from 69-89F.


----------



## shinitakin (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, and sareena, if you can't find the Elite heater, maybe you could get the Hydor heater (25w) instead. It's on Amazon for just 21 dollars.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-THEO-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

shinitakin said:


> The range of the dials goes from 69-89F.


Thank you


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I found THIS one http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130598029021 but the lowest wattage they have is a 50, from what I can tell its IS adjustable but will 50w be too much even if its on a low setting? thankfully this one doesnt need a stupid converter!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

anyone^^^^????


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would go with the other one the 25 watt a 50 watt might overheat the water.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

well crap, I got tired of waiting for an answer (lol patience is NOT my best attribute) and went ahead and ordered it...I guess when it gets here I can update this thread, hopefully Im done messing with heaters for a while (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh sorry...lol Yes try it on the lowest setting and I bet it will be fine. Just keep and eye on the temp for a day or two and see how its doing.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah ima play with it a bit at 1st in a bucket 1st just to be safe...hopefully it will be here this week!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm hoping the same with my heater! And I think many 50 watts are rated for 5-15 gallon tanks so it shouldn't be a huge problem.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

who knew heaters could be such a pain lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I sure didn't! But they are important for our little guys. Oh, the things we do


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

There's the ViaAqua heater 50W for 16 dollars on Amazon  I have that one and it works pretty well. It's adjustable too ^-^


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> I sure didn't! But they are important for our little guys. Oh, the things we do


lol no joke. this is my 1st betta and he went from a $6 fish to about a $100 fish but oh well hes worth it!



> There's the ViaAqua heater 50W for 16 dollars on Amazon  I have that one and it works pretty well. It's adjustable too ^-^


good to know. if the one I just got doesnt work out Ima come back to this thread for sure for advice on a new one. but heres hoping thats not needed. I will update as soon as I get it


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

got my new heater today (ocean aqua 19000/ technic 50w adjustable) and I tested it out for about 90min in a tupperware jug then rinsed it really well and added it to my tank. so far its been holding steady now at 80 degrees for about 8hrs. I think its safe to say its working. I set it for 26C/80F and its right on the money. wish it wasnt so big but I took the black cap off the end so it wasnt so obtrusive looking in my little 2g tank (that cap made it look really tacky!) and tried to hide it a bit in some plants. I guess in the big scheme of things it matters more that my fish is safe and warm rather than my tank looking just perfect...hopefully this heater will last a while cuz Im tired of all this trial & error....& Im sure my poor turtle is happy to have his heat mat back lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my Hydor Theo on Saturday and I love it.. So does my fish, haha. It may be kinda ugly but his comfort is worth it


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah thats kinda how I feel about it too...Im sure I will get used to looking at it and not even notice it eventually. well maybe not as much heheheh....im kinda glad I got the 50w tho b/c when I DO upgrade him I should be able to just use that one and not buy a new one...good luck with your theo, if this one craps out I will probably try that one (KNOCK ON WOOD!)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, I got new plants to try to hide it a bit. Bahari is more interested in the thermometer than the heater lol.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah when I added my thermometer sushi tried to intimidate it lol but now he just ignores it. he did the same thing with the heater last night but I think hes finally figured out its his "friend"  Im just glad I dont have to crank up MY heater to accomodate him anymore lol and Im sure my turtle is glad to have his heat mat back too


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for having mentioned dr fosters and smith, it reminded me I could get my light fixture cheaper there 

Also, hydor theo 25W is perfect for a 2.5 G tank.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

anytime pal


----------

